# Snow texture, popcorn texture...



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey all..
I reciently had to do a patch on a celing with the snow texture or popcorn texture..that we all love so much..
That stuff sucks.....
I mix'd to manifacture specs..but it kept jambing the hopper...any suggestions.

J


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

..dont know how big the patch/fix is, but they sell acoustic in a spray can for small jobs. .....spraytex, i think.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> Hey all..
> I reciently had to do a patch on a celing with the snow texture or popcorn texture..that we all love so much..
> That stuff sucks.....
> I mix'd to manifacture specs..but it kept jambing the hopper...any suggestions.
> ...


Thin it out a little more. Sounds like it was to thick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Check the opening on the hopper you may need to more up one or two holes larger. also when you do a patch repair it's always better to respray the whole ceiling, so I charge and tell the home owner the whole ceiling has to be done. cause if it looks like a patch plan on your customer complaining.

www.frankawitz.net


----------



## antonio zcruz (Oct 30, 2008)

put more water


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

.........................


----------

